
Overtime and Startups - brett
http://jroller.com/page/cardsharp?entry=overtime_and_startups
======
pg
If an organization even uses the word "overtime," they're not a startup. In a
startup you just take it for granted you're working all the time. You don't
have a special word for it.

~~~
danielha
Yup, I can't imagine true startups having specified work hours at all. A
company in its startup stage isn't run like a corporation and that's why it's
able to be more productive.

